# Storing a lot of wood



## aarondunlap (Sep 8, 2013)

So I am starting to accrue lots of wood to season for smoking in a few months and I need to come up with a good way to store it all to prevent mold/termites/etc. I am thinking of constructing a series of metal poles to keep it all stacked nicely, keep the different types separated and also keep it suspended off the ground. 

My question is, is it good enough to just keep it suspended above the ground to prevent termites and other nasties from getting in there or is there a more accepted method of storage?


----------



## themule69 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything that will keep the bugs out will work fine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## aarondunlap (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm storing it by my house (which is brick, so less of an issue than siding), but obviously I want to make sure I dont make a huge mistake and draw all sorts of bugs into that general area.


----------



## richjt92 (Sep 18, 2013)

Depending on the size of the sticks as long as you keep it covered and off the ground you should be ok.  I bought a firewood rack and cover and put a piece of plywood across the bottom if the sticks were too short. it worked great.

I would refrain from stacking next to your house, even if it is brick, just to be safe.

Gig 'Em Aggies

Richjt92


----------

